# Life in Ballito, Kwazulu Natal?



## KellyGS (Oct 12, 2011)

My husband and I are both South Africans who moved to the UK 9 years ago. We have 2 children (aged 14 and 5).

We are considering moving back to SA at the end of 2012. Our chosen destination is Ballito in Kwazulu Natal. My husband owns his own UK online business and will therefore work from home in SA. I will assist him, so will not be seeking employment within a SA firm.

I wonder if anybody living in or near Ballito could assist me with the following:

1. Which private schools are the best in Ballito;
2. Are there any good public primary and high schools in or near Ballito;
3. Cost of living i.e. approximate weekly grocery bill, monthly water, electricity and rates costs;
4. Average price of rental accomodation in a secure complex; and
5. Approximate monthly payment of medical aid for a family of 4.

We are very excited to potentially be moving back home (and especially to the stunning North Coast). 

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you
K


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Medical for 3 is 3360, so must be a bit more for 4.
Monthly rental accommodation - duplex/townhouse with small garden approx. R6,000
Electricity and water monthly approx. 800 to 950 depending on how energy efficient you live!
Rates & Taxes for property owners but can be anything between 450 to 1000 per month depending on the property.
There are good public schools (old C-grade schools) in Balito
I think the closest private school is in Umlanga


----------



## KellyGS (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you Whitedesert - appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Kelly, have a look at medical aid comparisons. We pay quite a bit more for two people, but then we have excellent cover.
Medical Aids South Africa | Compare South African Medical Aids online


----------



## KellyGS (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks very much Johanna - the link is very useful.....much appreciated. Whereabout do you live in SA?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

KellyGS said:


> Thanks very much Johanna - the link is very useful.....much appreciated. Whereabout do you live in SA?


Privacy!! LOL


----------



## KellyGS (Oct 12, 2011)

Oops - sorry! Won't ask those type of questions again - apologies, I am new to the site.


----------



## markrich888 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Kelly,

I lived in Ballito for 9 years and left there in 2008. Great place to live but there are some downsides too. 

There are 2 private high/secondary schools nearby (Neither are cheap)
1. Ashton College - approx R5000-6000 PM
2. Crawford College North Coast - approx R6000-7000 PM

Umhlali Primary school is a government school which is a pretty good school. 
Approx R1100-1300 PM.??

Avoid living within a couple of hundred metres of the ocean otherwise you will be replacing all your electrical appliances every couple of years . 

I would say rentals would be between R6000 and R8000 for something suitable. 

Employment opportunities are few and far (i.e. decent paying jobs) between so you really need to be of the self-employed type. 

Feb/Mar heat can be a bit hostile. Apr to Jun is excellent and no real winter to speak of. 

Connectivity wise, slowest (The norm) broadband is 0.3 megabits download rising to 3 megs in some areas. Compared to the UK it is pricey. 

Hope that helps. 

Feel free to PM if you need more info. 

Regards
Mark


----------



## KellyGS (Oct 12, 2011)

*Thanks Mark!*

Hi Mark,

Thanks so much for the information. I would love to hear more of your experiences in Ballito - unfortunately I am a 'Newbie' and don't think I am able to PM just yet.....again, thanks very much for the very useful info 




markrich888 said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> I lived in Ballito for 9 years and left there in 2008. Great place to live but there are some downsides too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Kelly, you can use the pm facility after posting five times
Regarding ADSL, Telkom offer new packages, I am quite happy with what we have.. started off with a 3G, now have 8G for the same price.


----------



## KellyGS (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Johanna - your feedback is much appreciated!



Johanna said:


> Kelly, you can use the pm facility after posting five times
> Regarding ADSL, Telkom offer new packages, I am quite happy with what we have.. started off with a 3G, now have 8G for the same price.


----------



## MichB (Mar 17, 2015)

*Did you make the move?*

Hi KellyGS.
I am interested to hear whether you made the move to Ballito?
We are currently in the UK (15 years..) and my husband is very keen to consider a move to Ballito.
Kind regards


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

just my 2 cents...for homes close to the sea in Ballito, if you can live with replacing your TV and toaster every 2 years and also the immense,visible humidity in summer then you should be okay otherwise its paradise!


----------



## MichB (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you. We are very nervous with having lived away for so long! Mainly with crime and political situation, but home is calling...


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Join the fb group Return to SA, several people have moved from abroad to Ballito, there will be plenty of good advice if you are considering returning.


----------

